# My new lathe



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

I was on monday 18.11. with my wife in a town nearby buying a 2nd hand lathe from 1995. It is a Dutch Huvema 1000-2. It has some oksidation on it's surface and I have to take it of with something. Haven't really thought of it yet. First things first and that is not on the top of the list. We just had our first sleet so have to speed up other things. 
It feels like it was a century ago I last turned something. Let's see how everything works!


----------



## MartinW (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi Esko,

my gratulations to that bench - what I could find about it, it would be a pretty solid lathe with enough swing and length for most projects.
Would you have variable speed on it?

If there's only light oxidation, you can use a wet-sanding 400 grit sanding paper together with some WD40, to get rid of it.

Have fun making shavings  
Martin​


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi Martin. Yes it is a variable speed lathe with four speed, about 900-2800 rpm


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Esko,

If you turned before it will all come back to you easily. 
I forgot how much fun it was to work on the lathe.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi Mike. Yes I have. In the begining of -90's I made a serie of 30 of ...thesewww.vastavalo.fi/albums/userpics/11816/normal_20070605ARIA29.JPG 
I made them of oak. I made a test of how small is the smalest I can make. I used the same tool's. I managed to make one that was 1 1/2" short and ~1/4" in diameter. The lathe was a big lathe used in education/ schools. I made allso keyrings with 4-6 different wood. I have to post the pic's here.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm sure you'll have fun with your new lathe Esko. You only just got sleet? We have had snow 5 or 6 times and yesterday morning was -32C*.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi Charles. I'm shure the lathe will be fun to work with. It will expand my brain capasity ...lol.
Poor you with the freezing temp. Did you have to drive? Do you have a warm garage? 
Now the sleat is gone with +4C. We are lucky with the golfstream...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes I have to drive but driving is good at very cold temperatures and not very good near freezing. I don't have a heated workspace here in Alberta so woodworking is finished until spring.


----------

